# Dellson Xenon Lights



## Matthew Banno (Jan 28, 2012)

Just installed a pair of Dellson Xenon lights to my wife's KIA Cerato, unfortunately, one works perfectly but the other comes on for about 30 seconds and goes off completely, this faulty one always starts with flickering action then fine before the 30 seconds is over and goes off.

Thanks 
worried & confused: Matthew


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

is it the side farthest from the harness?


----------



## Matthew Banno (Jan 28, 2012)

Sorry Chad, what is the harness? and where is it situated? All I know is that I have the Board and connecting cables and the lamps. Thanks chad.

If harness means the Ballard, then the answer to your qwestion YES, it is the furthest from it by a few inches, hope this help.


----------

